# THE ART OF AQUASCAPING.



## Graeme Edwards (2 Jul 2007)

In this forum we can share with each other the techniques and craftsmanship that goes in to a master piece of living art.

We shall talk about tools required, how best to use them and which are the best to invest in.
We will also talk about hardsacping with wood and rocks to create a balanced layout.
A place to find the best plant combinations for your design.
A place for others to critique your design as it progress with age.
A place to give birth to new aquascape designs and ideas.

When giving critique, please be constrictive with your comments, art is subjective after all.

Cheers,
Graeme.


----------

